# conectar pc al coche



## xuli (Feb 2, 2006)

hola sabéis de algun esquema para conectar el pc al coche, encontre uno pero sacan 220 voltios y es un coñazo porque le tendria que meter la fuente del pc me seguis no? 

un saludo


----------



## Kingland (Feb 2, 2006)

Mira aqui

http://www.fullcustom.es/car_mp3car_dc.html


----------



## xuli (Feb 2, 2006)

hola yo me referia a circuitos  pero para un portatil mirare aver si en la pajina esta ai


un saludo


----------



## lticos (Feb 2, 2006)

HOLA YO ESTOY EN LA MISMA SITUACION DE XULI COMO PODEMOS HACER


----------



## xuli (Feb 2, 2006)

si os enterais de algo  hacermelo saver .


un saludo y gracias


----------



## elmasvital (Feb 3, 2006)

Bueno solo estoy teorizando pero lo mejor seria en realidad montar una especie de sai... pero claro habria que estudiar el tema... porque los que hay en el mercado son exclusivos a 220v en alterna. La explicación es sencilla... el alternador mete muchos picos y necesitais algo que aguante bien cuando bajen las revoluciones del coche o estén las luces encendida. 

De todas formas se que existe en el mercado algunas fuentes de alimentación exclusivas para estos menesteres pero no exijais mucos watios. En concreto se que existe para la via epia.

1 saludo


----------



## adrinafo (Mar 21, 2006)

bueno yo estoy en eso pero este problema ya lo solucione y es montar un UPS que lo carge el alternador y que el ups se encarge de administrar la computadora


----------



## matracu5 (Mar 22, 2006)

No se pero si es para un portatil, no vale con alimentar a 12 V? pasando del alimentador del portatil.

Posiblemente no se cargue la bateria del portatil, pero si ya tienes la del carro para que la del portatil?

Otra cosa es que chupes toda la bateria y no puedas arrancar.... Pero eso ya son peras de otro olmero....

Yo se de algunos que llevaban una bateria de coche para alimentar el portatil, pero eso es cuando estas en puestas en marcha y las baterias del portatil ya no tiran y no te puedes fiar de los 220.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 13, 2006)

Segun tengo entendido, la mayoria de los portatiles trabajan a 18V (los hay a 16V, pero son versiones muy raras).
Para ello, teneis varias opciones:
- inversor DC/AC y fuente o adaptador al portatil (solución con muy poco rendimiento) funcionará seguro pero ocupará mucho espacio y desaprovechará un 80% del 80% de la energía que entra al inversor.
- usar un conversor DC/DC de 12V a 18V. (la mejor opción si el conversor es realmente bueno)
- usar doble conversión DC/DC: 12V a 24V y luego de 24V a 20V (18-19V)

a googlear!!!


----------



## maxigab (Dic 4, 2008)

hola a todos

bueno yo estoy en la misma situacion  y buscando durante mucho tiempo encontre algo que por ahi les puede servir aca les dejo un conversor step-up de una generoza corriente "no lo eh armado todabia" pero hay fotos de esta misma armanda otra cosa avria que cambiarle unos valores de el divsor  que tiene para comparar la tension de salida para que llege a 18v o a lo que sea necesario segun el que lo iso varia de 20 a 24v
espero que les sirva para algo.

saludos a todos


----------

